# Sneezing and runny poo



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello,

Benny has been sneezing since just after we got him home from his parvo/distemper shot on wednesday. It is mostly when he is running around with Bitsy. He also had the runs yesterday like 8 times in a matter of a few hours. My question is: is this A) a normal side effect from the shot B) a sign that je might be sensitive to the shot and I maybe should not get his boosters C) from switching foods- we have only had him since monday and ran out of his old food to mix on wednesday. or D) he picked something up at the shot clinic which is located inside a shelter E) He ate something he shouldn't have- I am constantly taking little stuff away from him that he finds in nooks and crannys F) The dewormer (HomeoPet Pro - WRM Clear) I was giving him upset his tummy. I have stopped the wormer now since I am going to get some prescription stuff from the vet. 

Bitsy doesn't seem to be having problems so I am hoping that it is not a bug. I am getting him to the vet tomorrow afternoon for a check-up but just wondering if I should be worried? I am also going to get him some pumpkin baby food. If they don't have pumpkin does any squash work just as well? I have never seen pumpkin baby food. 

I feel so bad for the little pup  Last night he just wanted to be held so I had to put him in my purse over my shoulder while I cooked dinner. He was such a good boy though as he came out of his bed and went on the papers/in the litter box every time he had to poo! Such a good boy and that is the first time they have ever used the litter box so mini celebration for that. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I would definitely take him in. As small and young as he is I would not take any chances.

You do not need pumpkin "baby food" (I agree. I have ever heard of it). You need a can of Libby's pumpkin. NOT spiced pie filling, just plain pumpkin. I bought a cheap ice cube tray, spoon the pumpkin out into cubes, cover with plastic wrap and freeze. Once frozen, I pop the cubes out into a ziploc bag that I write the date on and keep in the freezer just in case.


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Do they eat the pumpkin pretty well or will I have to coerce him somehow? He is not raw fed so he doesn't eat much other than kibble.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You could mix the pumpkin with the kibble. I think most chis like pumpkin.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx loves pumpkin. Anytime I have given it to him I have mixed it with his food but he always picks out the pumpkin first.


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

mixed some pumpkin in their kibble earlier but it was still runny. Bitsy started getting runny too so I held their kibble and gave them chicken and rice with more pumpkin for dinner. they gobbled it down! I think they each gained half a lb! Hope this helps the poor dears. I am taking them in to the vet tomorrow afternoon so we will see what he thinks.


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

oh and he is sneezing less. I am leaning towards a bad reaction to the vaccine. Not sure if I should get their booster in a few weeks or not : / I want them to be protected but I don't want them to be sick like this again : ( They don't seem like they feel too poorly but I can't imagine their tummies don't hurt.


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Thought I would give an update. I took them to the vet and that was a waste of time. She basically said the same as me it could be any number of things but let's see if the chicken and rice solves it. Their poo is a lot more formed now and I haven't heard Benny sneeze today although Bitsy has started sneezing now. They seem to be getting better, though so I am starting to wean them off the chicken and rice and back to Fromm and hoping that will not make them sick again. I am really not sure what to do about their boosters now. I want them to be protected but I am afraid they are going to have a worse reaction to the shot next time.


----------

